# cardiology template



## DebbiePottsEngland (Oct 8, 2009)

My cardiologist is wanting to create his own cardiology template for office visits that will include new patient, consults, and established patients.  Does anyone have a template to share.  He will be comparing several and create his own so we will not be using any particular one that we look at he just wants to see the different formats and information included.

Thanks so much for your help
Debbie


----------



## jlb102780 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Debbie, 

Email me an address and I'll mail one of ours out to you 

Jammie Mack, CPC


----------



## taralyn1 (Oct 13, 2009)

HI Jamie Mack

Could you also, e-mail me a an example of template.  We are having a problem trying to get our cardiologist to get into the new world of EMR he feels there is no template that would help him.  He is the only one in the practice.  He does heart caths, ov testing(stress, echo,carotid, ect).  This would be a very helpful thank you.

Thanks
Taralyn Munsell
onesourcemedbill@juno.com


----------



## jlb102780 (Oct 13, 2009)

taralyn1 said:


> HI Jamie Mack
> 
> Could you also, e-mail me a an example of template.  We are having a problem trying to get our cardiologist to get into the new world of EMR he feels there is no template that would help him.  He is the only one in the practice.  He does heart caths, ov testing(stress, echo,carotid, ect).  This would be a very helpful thank you.
> 
> ...



Hi Taralyn, 

email me an address to mail you one. I don't have a copy of ours online anywhere, but I can mail you what we use.


----------



## KHH (Oct 13, 2009)

*Cardio template*

Can i have a copy also-new to cardio

address:
Kathy hardwick
3932 hwy 319 
aynor,sc 29511


----------



## jlb102780 (Oct 13, 2009)

KHH said:


> Can i have a copy also-new to cardio
> 
> address:
> Kathy hardwick
> ...



Hi Kathy, 

I put it in the mail today


----------



## taralyn1 (Oct 13, 2009)

jlb102780 said:


> Hi Taralyn,
> 
> email me an address to mail you one. I don't have a copy of ours online anywhere, but I can mail you what we use.


Hi Jammie:

Thank you so much for mailing the ftemplate out so fast & your response.   This the first time I ever did a message request & can believe how wonderful it is to this response so fast.

Very happy biller
Taralyn Munsell


----------



## jlb102780 (Oct 13, 2009)

taralyn1 said:


> Hi Jammie:
> 
> Thank you so much for mailing the ftemplate out so fast & your response.   This the first time I ever did a message request & can believe how wonderful it is to this response so fast.
> 
> ...



Hi Taralyn,

I still need an address to mail you one. I'll get it out in the mail today for you, just need an address


----------



## taralyn1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Dear Jamie:


Sorry, Please send your information to :  Heart of Florida
                                                                 Att:  Taralyn Munsell
                                                                7064 Mariner Blvd
                                                                Spring Hill, FL  34603
Wrk # (352) 597-4631 EXT 13

Thanks again
Taralyn Munsell


----------



## jlb102780 (Oct 14, 2009)

taralyn1 said:


> Dear Jamie:
> 
> 
> Sorry, Please send your information to :  Heart of Florida
> ...



Hi Taralyn, 

Its in the mail


----------



## KHH (Oct 14, 2009)

*Template*

Thank you so much for sending that to me-trying to learn as much as i can


----------



## jlb102780 (Oct 15, 2009)

KHH said:


> Thank you so much for sending that to me-trying to learn as much as i can



No problem Kathy,

I'm also new to Cardio, I've only been working in it for about a year. I've learned sooo much though. If you ever have any questions, I would be glad to try to help


----------



## DKNAPP (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Jammie,  Is it possible that I can request you to mail me whatever template you have for cardiology E/M?  I have been requested by our doctors to see if there is anything out for this.  In researching I saw the above notes and thought you might be able to help even thought these requests were "awhile" ago.   Any help you can give me would be great.   

Thanks,

Dani Knapp
Southwest Heart
Tucson, Az

502-886-3432


email - dani.knapp@carondelet.org
fax - 520-886-0169


----------



## trixiebh (Mar 9, 2012)

I'd love a copy of the template for our practice.  Do you want e-mail or physical address?


----------



## peeya (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Jammie,

Can you please email / fax me a copy also. I have a new cardiologist starting & he is not used to the EMR. It will be of great help to have an example.
peeya_walia@yahoo.com
Fax 818-908-8072


----------

